# Guardians of the Galaxy



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 1, 2014)

Just saw this one the other day. I enjoyed it. 

The special effects were good, the jokes were funny, the "oldies" inspired sound track was awesome, and the cast were all basically *great* for their roles. 

I laughed out loud through pretty much the whole movie, as did everyone else in the theater where I saw it.

My only real complaint was with some of the writing. They were so busy making jokes while breezing over important plot elements in some scenes that I had a hard time following what was going on.

However, that is really only a minor complaint, all things considered.

Overall...

8 out of 10


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 1, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Just saw this one the other day. I enjoyed it.
> 
> The special effects were good, the jokes were funny, the "oldies" inspired sound track was awesome, and the cast were all basically *great* for their roles.
> 
> ...


thats about what i expected....the comic nerds at Comic Vine and SuperHero Hype said it is supposed to be on the wise ass side.....this was in response to people who had never read the comic suggesting that the previews looked kinda corny...they also gave it 8 out of 10.....


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 2, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> thats about what i expected....the comic nerds at Comic Vine and SuperHero Hype said it is supposed to be on the wise ass side.....this was in response to people who had never read the comic suggesting that *the previews looked kinda corny*...they also gave it 8 out of 10.....



To be honest, I felt kind of the same way just going off the trailers. 

I was actually pleasantly surprised by the movie itself. It worked really well.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 2, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > thats about what i expected....the comic nerds at Comic Vine and SuperHero Hype said it is supposed to be on the wise ass side.....this was in response to people who had never read the comic suggesting that *the previews looked kinda corny*...they also gave it 8 out of 10.....
> ...



thats good to hear....


----------



## mamooth (Aug 5, 2014)

Marvel/Disney has a got a good formula going. They're willing to have fun with their superhero movies.

DC/Warner Brothers, the opposite. They keep trying to make their movies all gritty and serious and grownup. It doesn't work. They're men in tights, for pete's sake.

Marvel/FOX wasn't as good as Marvel/Disney. FOX still holds the movie rights to a lot of Marvel characters, which is why you won't see them in crossovers in the Marvel/Disney movies.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 5, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Marvel/Disney has a got a good formula going. They're willing to have fun with their superhero movies.
> 
> DC/Warner Brothers, the opposite. They keep trying to make their movies all gritty and serious and grownup. It doesn't work. They're men in tights, for pete's sake.
> 
> Marvel/FOX wasn't as good as Marvel/Disney. FOX still holds the movie rights to a lot of Marvel characters, which is why you won't see them in crossovers in the Marvel/Disney movies.



We haven't seen a shared movie universe from DC yet, so it's a bit premature to say much about what their superhero movies will be like.  There have certainly been 'fun' and not serious movies made from DC characters, yet they were terrible.  The later Batman movies or Green Lantern come to mind.

And while you may think the seriousness of tone in DC movies doesn't work, plenty of people disagree.  I still consider The Dark Knight to be the greatest comic book hero movie made to date.

Marvel has done a good job with their shared movie universe, but they have actually done so with some average and below average films.  The second and third Iron Man movies, the first Captain America, and both Thor movies were pretty mediocre.  Sure, they've hit gold with Iron Man, Avengers, the second Cap, and from what I'm reading GotG, but it isn't as though they only make great movies.

I thought Man of Steel was pretty good and I'm hopeful for Batman V Superman, even if it is another 'serious' movie.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Aug 5, 2014)

Guardians is my favorite of the Marvel movies yet


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 5, 2014)

Saw it last night, thought it was great.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 5, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Marvel/Disney has a got a good formula going. They're willing to have fun with their superhero movies.
> 
> DC/Warner Brothers, the opposite. *They keep trying to make their movies all gritty and serious and grownup. It doesn't work. They're men in tights, for pete's sake.*
> 
> Marvel/FOX wasn't as good as Marvel/Disney. FOX still holds the movie rights to a lot of Marvel characters, which is why you won't see them in crossovers in the Marvel/Disney movies.



It works pretty well with Batman. It gets a little silly with anyone else, however.

Man of Steel, for instance, could've *really* used a little levity, IMO. 

It was okay. Don't get me wrong. However, the atmosphere was almost _oppressively_ heavy for some of the source material.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 5, 2014)

If it is humorous like Galaxy Quest was..I will be eager to see it!


----------



## hjmick (Aug 5, 2014)

Vaffanculo!


"Oldies inspired soundtrack?"


One man's "oldies" are the soundtrack to another man's life!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 5, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Marvel/Disney has a got a good formula going. They're willing to have fun with their superhero movies.
> 
> DC/Warner Brothers, the opposite. They keep trying to make their movies all gritty and serious and grownup. It doesn't work. They're men in tights, for pete's sake.
> 
> Marvel/FOX wasn't as good as Marvel/Disney. FOX still holds the movie rights to a lot of Marvel characters, which is why you won't see them in crossovers in the Marvel/Disney movies.



yea and Fox will screw them up too.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 5, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Marvel/Disney has a got a good formula going. They're willing to have fun with their superhero movies.
> ...



all a matter of opinion aint it?......i thought Cap America 1 was done much better than what i thought it would be......i gave the last Superman movie a C+.....


----------



## mamooth (Aug 5, 2014)

I hope they get Howard the Duck right in future films, unlike the 1986 George Lucas abomination. Howard was a sarcastic little bastard in his comics, but the movie made him family-friendly. His cameo gave me a little hope.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 5, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...



I was pleasantly surprised when I first saw the first Cap movie.  However, even then I didn't think it was all that good, just better than the crap I expected going in.  Having seen it once or twice more since my first viewing, I have to say it gets a bit worse with repeated viewing.

Of course you are right about it all being opinion.....with the caveat that my opinion is the right one.


----------



## Indofred (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm after watching this one, but my wife doesn't want to know it at all.
I'll have to sneak out and watch it alone.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 5, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



why i oughta.....


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 5, 2014)

hjmick said:


> Vaffanculo!
> 
> 
> "Oldies inspired soundtrack?"
> ...



Must be the age difference.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 6, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Just saw this one the other day. I enjoyed it.
> 
> The special effects were good, the jokes were funny, the "oldies" inspired sound track was awesome, and the cast were all basically *great* for their roles.
> 
> ...



The jokes make it as stupid as Jar-Jar did the prequels? Compared to the 4-6 ones, the 1-3 with Jar-Jar and other jokes made it feel more like kids' movies than the adult-vibe of at least 4 and 5, 6 started going off the rails with the Ewoks I think.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 6, 2014)

Indofred said:


> I'm after watching this one, but my wife doesn't want to know it at all.
> I'll have to sneak out and watch it alone.



...What kind of 'extremist muslim' goes to movies to actually watch movies (especially superhero ones?) Can imagine an extremist muslim going to a movie theatre for...other reasons, but not to see a silly superhero flick.


----------



## Indofred (Aug 6, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > I'm after watching this one, but my wife doesn't want to know it at all.
> ...



My strapline is designed for forum idiots to believe.
One has to ask, are you an idiot?


----------



## G.T. (Aug 6, 2014)

DC is better to me. More adult. More serious. 


'Cuz I'm an adult, I suppose. 

Spiderman might be the pussiest of all, but then - they are turning some characters into weird bits so it's hard to keep up. 

The new Superman actor is the best they've ever had, including Reeves. That, coming from a Reeves fan who grew up collecting everything Superman and has a dedicated Superman room in his house.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 6, 2014)

G.T. said:


> DC is better to me. More adult. More serious.
> 
> 
> 'Cuz I'm an adult, I suppose.
> ...



he still has to prove that to me.....he seemed kinda stiff....Reeves was relaxed even in his 1st movie....


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 6, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > DC is better to me. More adult. More serious.
> ...



Going back and watching the Reeves movies....they didn't age well.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 6, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



after the second movie they destroyed Superman....


----------



## G.T. (Aug 6, 2014)

Cavill has a serious demeanor and at least has the physique to boot. He's superior to all the past attempts. Superman of the comics was a WWE sized specimen, not some wuss.


----------



## hjmick (Aug 6, 2014)

G.T. said:


> Cavill has a serious demeanor and at least has the physique to boot. He's superior to all the past attempts. Superman of the comics was a WWE sized specimen, not some wuss.



It's been fun watching Cavill grow. The first time I noticed the guy was in 2002's _The Count of Monte Cristo_, his second movie, he was 19...


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 6, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Yeah, but watching them again now, there really wasn't much to destroy.    Even the first two movies are pretty terrible.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 6, 2014)

G.T. said:


> Cavill has a serious demeanor and at least has the physique to boot. He's superior to all the past attempts. Superman of the comics was a WWE sized specimen, not some wuss.



Superman does not have a bodybuilder physique in the comics.  I'm unaware of him ever having been that big physically.  In shape, sure, but no more than that.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 6, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Cavill has a serious demeanor and at least has the physique to boot. He's superior to all the past attempts. Superman of the comics was a WWE sized specimen, not some wuss.
> ...



uhh, yea he does. 

https://www.readdcentertainment.com/Superman-101/digital-comic/13151

https://www.readdcentertainment.com/Superman-201/digital-comic/43758

here's two online superman comics straight from dc. looking roided out as hell. just like my superman room is filled with.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 6, 2014)

dc comics superman: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Christopher reeves, and that other dork:


















again, dc superman(lol @ not bodybuilder):


----------



## G.T. (Aug 6, 2014)

finally, Movie superman is not a pussy:


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 6, 2014)

Let me rephrase.

Superman has no more of a bodybuilder musculature than any other male comic hero.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 6, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



for 1979 they were pretty dam good.....did you catch any comic stuff before them?.....pretty awful....the first 1 and 3/4 of the 2nd movie were done by a guy who actually had read a comic.....Richard Donner.....after that forget it.....now Synder is going to probably ruin the Superman/Batman mythos.....


----------



## G.T. (Aug 6, 2014)

revive it you meant

; )


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 6, 2014)

G.T. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



in the 50' and 60's he was always just a well built guy.....after Rob Liefeld came out EVERYONE was built like like super steroid freak.....


----------



## G.T. (Aug 6, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Many things get better with time. 

Superman should look built. He is Superman, he should command a presence of don't fuck with me.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 6, 2014)

G.T. said:


> revive it you meant
> 
> ; )



if you are talking to me GT how is he going to revive it?....Batman was not 20 years older than Superman.....and they were very close friends.....from what i understand this movie is being based on a Frank Miller Graphic Novel that is very different than all those World Finest Comics which kinda established their relationship...........so you will have to explain what you mean....


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 6, 2014)

B


----------



## G.T. (Aug 6, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > revive it you meant
> ...



In the sense of reviving interest and refining the details to make a neat story an epic one


----------



## mamooth (Aug 6, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> in the 50' and 60's he was always just a well built guy.....after Rob Liefeld came out EVERYONE was built like like super steroid freak.....



I find it difficult to believe that someone hired Liefield, and I'm totally mystified as to how he became the trend-setting superstar comic artist.

As evidence, I post Liefield's Captain America. No, this isn't a joke image. It's Rob Liefield doing his best to draw a serious cover-worthy image of Captain America.







And no, he can't draw women either. They all have extreme scoliosis and 6" waists, plus the obligatory gigantic breasts.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 6, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > in the 50' and 60's he was always just a well built guy.....after Rob Liefeld came out EVERYONE was built like like super steroid freak.....
> ...



Those are Swayback Super Heroes.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 6, 2014)

I was thinking that Superman should start studying Kung Fu because every time he get's a dose of Krytonite he get's his ass kicked. Maybe Batman could teach him some moves........


----------



## G.T. (Aug 6, 2014)

that's pretty retarded logic, much like your political posts.

kryptonite takes away his power, his fighting style isn't even relevant in the equation


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 6, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I wouldn't think of denying their relevance in the realm of comic book movies, or that they were very good at the time.

They are not, however, movies that I can watch now and still enjoy.  They were pretty poorly written and super cheesy.  The quality of comic book movies has improved greatly since then.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 6, 2014)

G.T. said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


well the movie may be a big one or it may not....the complaints i have read in the comic  "chat" rooms is of course opposition to Ben Affleck,....the guy just aint liked to well.......Zack Snyder has lots of opposition too....many thought he did a sub par job with Superman and will do likewise here....and many dont like the fact that this is supposed to  nothing like the partnership that these 2 have developed in 45 years worth of the Worlds Finest Comics series......many,me included, dont like the fact that Batman apparently will be in his early 50's......so we will see.....hey i hope its done well for the sake of Comics....i grew up with these things.....but i am skeptical of this one....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 6, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > in the 50' and 60's he was always just a well built guy.....after Rob Liefeld came out EVERYONE was built like like super steroid freak.....
> ...



yea i did not care for his artwork.....he was the reason i lost interest in comics....it seemed every Artist started drawing the same way.....every male hero had 22 inch biceps..... i read Valient a lot in the 80's....when the lean normally built Dr.Solar all of a sudden appeared with a massive build.....that was it....i just could not get into them anymore....they were all the same now.....as far as i was concerned....


----------



## G.T. (Aug 6, 2014)

Overcriticizing art is frivolous. Its there for enjoyment, keep on that frame of mind and everyone wins. Even Napoleon Dynamite made millions. Let your purist guard down a bit.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 6, 2014)

G.T. said:


> that's pretty retarded logic, much like your political posts.
> 
> kryptonite takes away his power, his fighting style isn't even relevant in the equation



and when i was reading them back in the day.....Batman had taught him earth hand to hand combat and Superman knew a form of Kryptonian martial arts which he conveyed in part to Batman..........


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 6, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



no argument there.....but compared to the shit before Superman 1.....Superman 1 was a tremendous improvement.....


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 6, 2014)

Emissions are created in the development and construction of electric cars, therefor they should not be built. Just the same radical thought process Liberal Enviros apply to everyone else.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 6, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Emissions are created in the development and construction of electric cars, therefor they should not be built. Just the same radical thought process Liberal Enviros apply to everyone else.



H....are you in the right thread?......this is about comics movies....


----------



## Indofred (Aug 6, 2014)

G.T. said:


> Overcriticizing art is frivolous. Its there for enjoyment, keep on that frame of mind and everyone wins. Even Napoleon Dynamite made millions. Let your purist guard down a bit.




I'm amazed anyone is so far up their arse, they actually care.
It's a movie - enjoy it.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 7, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw this one the other day. I enjoyed it.
> ...



No, to the contrary, the humor was actual rather witty, and quite adult.

Jar-Jar was clearly meant to appeal almost exclusively to brain-dead toddlers with Down's Syndrome.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 7, 2014)

G.T. said:


> that's pretty retarded logic, much like your political posts.
> 
> kryptonite takes away his power, his fighting style isn't even relevant in the equation



As with all of your other posts, you take everything the wrong way.

I don't know what your problem is but try, just for once, to leave your nasty attitude behind when you talk to people, especially when the topic is non-political.

 Imagine if what you said to someone here would get your lights punched out if you said it in person, maybe it's a good idea not to say it at all.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 7, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > that's pretty retarded logic, much like your political posts.
> ...



I don't have to worry about getting my lights punched out. I'm well trained and maintained for that, chubby. 

Also - stfu. You're an idiot and will continue to be treated as such. Superman needs kung fu to counter kryptonite? That's derp derp logic, consistent with all of your other derp derp logic.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 7, 2014)

G.T. said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



It was meant as a joke. Not to be taken seriously. Try developing a sense  of humor.

Internet bad-asses are a dime a dozen bubba. 

People that can't be civil usually have issues like a short dick, are bi-polar, or were abused by their classmates when they were kids.

You often tell me to grow up.  I suggest you take your own advice.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 7, 2014)

im not the internet badass who spoke of punching lights out, genius

god damn you fail so much


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 7, 2014)

G.T. said:


> im not the internet badass who spoke of punching lights out, genius
> 
> god damn you fail so much



Is English your second language?

You always take everything so literally.

Just lighten up a bit.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 7, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > im not the internet badass who spoke of punching lights out, genius
> ...



I'm not feeling bad for being a dick to you, no matter how hard you try and play a gentleman. You're one of the delusional people in this Country who divides it, takes everything to the extreme in cynicism and are down right polluted emotionally thus logically. 

I can't help but dislike that. 

I'm a dick to all dicks, and what you do? Take every little fart, burp and cough a member of the "other" team does and make wine threads obsessively (daily) about them and make mountains out of mole-hills, conspiracies out of non-events? Is WRONG. Morally.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 7, 2014)

G.T. said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



So you're just sinking to their level?

Gotcha!!


----------



## G.T. (Aug 7, 2014)

Their? No. Your.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 7, 2014)

G.T. said:


> Their? No. Your.



Yep, I'm the one being the troll.....


----------

